# Iran says it's ready for war with US



## Billy_Kinetta

That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.

Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations


----------



## caddo kid

Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.

A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.

Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.

Let's see if Trump has the cajones.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

caddo kid said:


> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.



Tell us what nations would sacrifice themselves for Iran?


----------



## caddo kid

Billy_Kinetta said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us what nations would sacrifice themselves for Iran?
Click to expand...



Wrong question; try again.


----------



## Third Party

caddo kid said:


> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.


We did not worry about prices in WWII-some things are more important than money


----------



## caddo kid

Third Party said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-_some things are more important than money_
Click to expand...


Not to a Republican; Money is the ONLY THING a Republican cares about.


----------



## Third Party

caddo kid said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-_some things are more important than money_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to a Republican; Money is the ONLY THING a Republican cares about.
Click to expand...

So, given_ that _what do Democrats care about? Illegals?


----------



## Dick Foster

Billy_Kinetta said:


> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations


Does that means that they've already bent over and kissed their asses goodbye?


----------



## mudwhistle

caddo kid said:


> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.


It'll be a short war.


----------



## mudwhistle

caddo kid said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-_some things are more important than money_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to a Republican; Money is the ONLY THING a Republican cares about.
Click to expand...

Money, tits, and gun.


----------



## RodISHI

Billy_Kinetta said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us what nations would sacrifice themselves for Iran?
Click to expand...

China. They get a lot of their oil from Iran.


----------



## RodISHI

What China might be willing to do to prevent a US war with Iran


----------



## HenryBHough

A conventional, "proportionate" war with Iran would be a world economic disaster.

A total border-to-border obliteration with no living thing....even a single blade of grass...remaining would cause a short period of uncertainty which would end very quickly upon the speaking of a single phrase:

*WHO WANTS TO BE NEXT?*​


----------



## Jets

Of course Iran is ready.  It’s all fallacious bluster on our part. They know the United States will not do what it takes to win. No one besides war profiteers want any part of this.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

RodISHI said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us what nations would sacrifice themselves for Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> China. They get a lot of their oil from Iran.
Click to expand...


I seriously doubt the Chinese would risk destruction over Iran.  They've come way too far these last 50 years.


----------



## pismoe

Third Party said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-some things are more important than money
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------   these new style 'amurikans'  are money grubbers and mostly fearful layabouts fearful for their Safety  and economy   Third Party ,


----------



## pismoe

caddo kid said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-_some things are more important than money_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to a Republican; Money is the ONLY THING a Republican cares about.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------  might be correct about 'conservative  repubs , rinos ' or 'bush style conservatives' but not so much for TRUMPSTERS   Caddo .


----------



## caddo kid

pismoe said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-_some things are more important than money_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to a Republican; Money is the ONLY THING a Republican cares about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------  might be correct about 'conservative  repubs , rinos ' or 'bush style conservatives' but not so much for TRUMPSTERS   Caddo .
Click to expand...


Nope; Republicans only care about MONEY.

They ONLY care about their own money; no one else's  ...........


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

caddo kid said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-_some things are more important than money_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to a Republican; Money is the ONLY THING a Republican cares about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------  might be correct about 'conservative  repubs , rinos ' or 'bush style conservatives' but not so much for TRUMPSTERS   Caddo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope; Republicans only care about MONEY.
> 
> They ONLY care about their own money; no one else's  ...........
Click to expand...


Why would anyone care about someone else's money, aside from coveting it?


----------



## caddo kid

Billy_Kinetta said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-_some things are more important than money_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to a Republican; Money is the ONLY THING a Republican cares about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------  might be correct about 'conservative  repubs , rinos ' or 'bush style conservatives' but not so much for TRUMPSTERS   Caddo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope; Republicans only care about MONEY.
> 
> They ONLY care about their own money; no one else's  ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone care about someone else's money, aside from coveting it?
Click to expand...



Republicans are some strange beasts; you would have to ask one of the beasts


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

caddo kid said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-_some things are more important than money_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to a Republican; Money is the ONLY THING a Republican cares about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------  might be correct about 'conservative  repubs , rinos ' or 'bush style conservatives' but not so much for TRUMPSTERS   Caddo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope; Republicans only care about MONEY.
> 
> They ONLY care about their own money; no one else's  ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone care about someone else's money, aside from coveting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are some strange beasts; you would have to ask one of the beasts
Click to expand...


You brought it up.  What's your rationale?


----------



## caddo kid

Billy_Kinetta said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to a Republican; Money is the ONLY THING a Republican cares about.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------  might be correct about 'conservative  repubs , rinos ' or 'bush style conservatives' but not so much for TRUMPSTERS   Caddo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope; Republicans only care about MONEY.
> 
> They ONLY care about their own money; no one else's  ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone care about someone else's money, aside from coveting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are some strange beasts; you would have to ask one of the beasts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought it up.  What's your rationale?
Click to expand...


any Republican only cares about money.

that same Republican doesn't give a ratz ass if anyone else has any money; Republicans included.

Get it?

use your damn brain ; oh sorry. You don't have one.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

caddo kid said:


> Not to a Republican; Money is the ONLY THING a Republican cares about.



So the Obamas are republican?   didn't know that.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

caddo kid said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------  might be correct about 'conservative  repubs , rinos ' or 'bush style conservatives' but not so much for TRUMPSTERS   Caddo .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope; Republicans only care about MONEY.
> 
> They ONLY care about their own money; no one else's  ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone care about someone else's money, aside from coveting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are some strange beasts; you would have to ask one of the beasts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought it up.  What's your rationale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> any Republican only cares about money.
> 
> that same Republican doesn't give a ratz ass if anyone else has any money; Republicans included.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> use your damn brain ; oh sorry. You don't have one.
Click to expand...


You give no reason why a Republican - or a Democrat for that matter - should give a rat's ass if anyone else has any money.  Why should they?  Explain yourself.


----------



## pismoe

problem I have with money is when money is placed as the number one priority by money grubbers over the USA


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

caddo kid said:


> any Republican only cares about money.
> that same Republican doesn't give a ratz ass if anyone else has any money; Republicans included.
> Get it?
> use your damn brain ; oh sorry. You don't have one.



Caddo Kid - Just another lost snowflake


----------



## Manonthestreet

HenryBHough said:


> A conventional, "proportionate" war with Iran would be a world economic disaster.
> 
> A total border-to-border obliteration with no living thing....even a single blade of grass...remaining would cause a short period of uncertainty which would end very quickly upon the speaking of a single phrase:
> 
> *WHO WANTS TO BE NEXT?*​


Should have done this in Afghanistan to some degree....not entire country but there should have been at least one giant mushroom after they refused to hand Bin Laden over
That or torch their entire oil industry,,,,


----------



## toobfreak

Billy_Kinetta said:


> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations




If we had kicked their ass royally many years ago as any superpower with a set of non-PC balls should have, we wouldn't be in this position now.  Anyone with a cane could have seen this coming.  Letting an impudent child run your life never ends well and the problems only get worse with time.


----------



## KissMy

mudwhistle said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a short war.
Click to expand...

You LIE!!!

Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.


----------



## mudwhistle

KissMy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a short war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
Click to expand...

Iran is about to become a parking lot if they don't knock it off.
Iran also uses Soviet Era military tactics.....have no decent airforce or navy.....and the only thing they're good at is sneaking around and committing terrorist acts.


----------



## pismoe

In war you gotta kill ALL the enemy and break their 'things' rather than strut around after dropping a MOAB .   See 'nagasaki' and 'hiroshima' and 'dresden germany' to see the way  Kiss  .


----------



## Crepitus

Dick Foster said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations
> 
> 
> 
> Does that means that they've already bent over and kissed their asses goodbye?
Click to expand...

No, it means they are about as smart as the guys here who think their basement is a bunker and their ar-15 will let them overthrow the government.


----------



## eagle1462010

Iran always runs their big mouths......................bragging and grunting and BS................They are hardly in any position to go to War with us......................They will have to get their paramilitaries on a leash or they are going to get smacked down.............

If we do go to War with us.............then no rules.........get the hell in and get the hell out..............

They will back down..............they are just seeing how far they can push before we smoke their asses........


----------



## Care4all

First , don't worry....  our foreign enemies know that Trump is all mouth and no action,,,,  remember, Trump's 'fire and fury' threat to North Korea turned out to be 'Kim Jung Un sends me beautiful love letters' and a photo op in the DMZ with him, and Trump's bowing to the Saudi Prince who brutally murdered an American resident and the employee of an American company, and remember Trump's groveling in Helsinki to Putin .... he's a yellow belly pussy cat...with a mouth of a lion, and a forked tongue of a snake....

Also, Trump CAN NOT GO TO WAR against Iran, without a resolution of war in Congress passing.

And on top of all of this, you are talking Saudi F-ing Arabia, where near all of our attackers on 9/11 came from.... this is NOT our war to fight....  No American should be sent to die in a war like that...  ever!   Americans are tired of this warring crap that we have been living up to our eyeballs in....


----------



## percysunshine

Billy_Kinetta said:


> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations



Psst....he is Obama.

Don’t tell anyone


----------



## KissMy

Care4all said:


> First , don't worry....  our foreign enemies know that Trump is all mouth and no action,,,,  remember, Trump's 'fire and fury' threat to North Korea turned out to be 'Kim Jung Un sends me beautiful love letters' and a photo op in the DMZ with him, and Trump's bowing to the Saudi Prince who brutally murdered an American resident and the employee of an American company, and remember Trump's groveling in Helsinki to Putin .... he's a yellow belly pussy cat...with a mouth of a lion, and a forked tongue of a snake....
> 
> Also, Trump CAN NOT GO TO WAR against Iran, without a resolution of war in Congress passing.
> 
> And on top of all of this, you are talking Saudi F-ing Arabia, where near all of our attackers on 9/11 came from.... this is NOT our war to fight....  No American should be sent to die in a war like that...  ever!   Americans are tired of this warring crap that we have been living up to our eyeballs in....



US Presidents can attack any country for 60 days & extend that to 90 days without approval of congress. But this war is between Saudi & Iran, so we should just sell them weapons to destroy each-other.


----------



## pismoe

KissMy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> First , don't worry....  our foreign enemies know that Trump is all mouth and no action,,,,  remember, Trump's 'fire and fury' threat to North Korea turned out to be 'Kim Jung Un sends me beautiful love letters' and a photo op in the DMZ with him, and Trump's bowing to the Saudi Prince who brutally murdered an American resident and the employee of an American company, and remember Trump's groveling in Helsinki to Putin .... he's a yellow belly pussy cat...with a mouth of a lion, and a forked tongue of a snake....
> 
> Also, Trump CAN NOT GO TO WAR against Iran, without a resolution of war in Congress passing.
> 
> And on top of all of this, you are talking Saudi F-ing Arabia, where near all of our attackers on 9/11 came from.... this is NOT our war to fight....  No American should be sent to die in a war like that...  ever!   Americans are tired of this warring crap that we have been living up to our eyeballs in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Presidents can attack any country for 60 days & extend that to 90 days without approval of congress. But this war is between Saudi & Iran, so we should just sell them weapons to destroy each-other.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------   thankyou . Care4 needed that info to be informed   Kiss .     And as far as TRUMP going to War , well I guess that he doesn't like killing people and it is TRUMPS Party  Care4 .


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Billy_Kinetta said:


> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations



Honest to God I cannot imagine Trump as Commander in Chief.
A good Commander in Chief - Job1 is to allow the military to be the military with little interference. 
I don't see Trump doing that. His ego is too big. I see him trying to micro manage it.
Hopefully I could be wrong.
   Having said that, the Democrats are on their knees pleading to any God that will listen that the war happens. The media can start counting the dead, plaster negative wherever they can find it, manufacture it where they can't.


----------



## Care4all

iamwhatiseem said:


> Having said that, the Democrats are on their knees pleading to any God that will listen that the war happens. The media can start counting the dead, plaster negative wherever they can find it, manufacture it where they can't.


why do you have to lie?  you were doing so good telling truth...till the lie...


----------



## pismoe

iamwhatiseem said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest to God I cannot imagine Trump as Commander in Chief.
> A good Commander in Chief - Job1 is to allow the military to be the military with little interference.
> I don't see Trump doing that. His ego is too big. I see him trying to micro manage it.
> Hopefully I could be wrong.
> Having said that, the Democrats are on their knees pleading to any God that will listen that the war happens. The media can start counting the dead, plaster negative wherever they can find it, manufacture it where they can't.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------   as  far as micro manage of Military , I don't know but maybe the Military needs to be micro managed since 'mrobama' did his purge of many Battle Hardened and Experienced American Generals and other high ranking people   'IAM .


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Care4all said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, the Democrats are on their knees pleading to any God that will listen that the war happens. The media can start counting the dead, plaster negative wherever they can find it, manufacture it where they can't.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you have to lie?  you were doing so good telling truth...till the lie...
Click to expand...


What lie?
I guarantee you all 10 Presidential candidates are hoping for a war, that and a recession is the only hope they have.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

iamwhatiseem said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest to God I cannot imagine Trump as Commander in Chief.
> A good Commander in Chief - Job1 is to allow the military to be the military with little interference.
> I don't see Trump doing that. His ego is too big. I see him trying to micro manage it.
> Hopefully I could be wrong.
> Having said that, the Democrats are on their knees pleading to any God that will listen that the war happens. The media can start counting the dead, plaster negative wherever they can find it, manufacture it where they can't.
Click to expand...


How many generals did Obama fire because they didn't agree with him?

Trump is no micromanager.


----------



## caddo kid

pismoe said:


> problem I have with money is when money is placed as the number one priority by money grubbers over the USA



When I bring up all of Trump's faults, of which he has way too many, Republicans always bleat like a fucking goat about the economy, jobs, the stock market, etc., EVERYTHING is all about MONEY to a goddamn Republican.

Class, morality, acting presidential, respect for the office, being truthful, doing the right thing, etc., none of that shit means a goddamn thing to a Republican.

IT's  all about MONEY.


----------



## caddo kid

BasicHumanUnit said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> any Republican only cares about money.
> that same Republican doesn't give a ratz ass if anyone else has any money; Republicans included.
> Get it?
> use your damn brain ; oh sorry. You don't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caddo Kid - Just another lost snowflake
> 
> View attachment 279633
Click to expand...


Can't post  any thread specific content huh? So, you just spew shit? Got it.

Snowflake? haha .........


----------



## caddo kid

mudwhistle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a short war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is about to become a parking lot if they don't knock it off.
> Iran also uses Soviet Era military tactics.....have no decent airforce or navy.....and the only thing they're good at is sneaking around and committing terrorist acts.
Click to expand...


G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.

I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

caddo kid said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> problem I have with money is when money is placed as the number one priority by money grubbers over the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I bring up all of Trump's faults, of which he has way too many, Republicans always bleat like a fucking goat about the economy, jobs, the stock market, etc., EVERYTHING is all about MONEY to a goddamn Republican.
> 
> Class, morality, acting presidential, respect for the office, being truthful, doing the right thing, etc., none of that shit means a goddamn thing to a Republican.
Click to expand...


Because none of that shit ever put food on anyone's plate.

That said I'm sure your view of class and morality, being Democrat, differs from that of the Americans.


----------



## caddo kid

Billy_Kinetta said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> problem I have with money is when money is placed as the number one priority by money grubbers over the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I bring up all of Trump's faults, of which he has way too many, Republicans always bleat like a fucking goat about the economy, jobs, the stock market, etc., EVERYTHING is all about MONEY to a goddamn Republican.
> 
> Class, morality, acting presidential, respect for the office, being truthful, doing the right thing, etc., none of that shit means a goddamn thing to a Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because none of that shit ever put food on anyone's plate.
> 
> That said I'm sure your view of class and morality, being Democrat, differs from that of the Americans.
Click to expand...


So, you admit you are nothing more than some bleating fvcking goat Republican that only cares about money. Thanks


----------



## mudwhistle

caddo kid said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a short war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is about to become a parking lot if they don't knock it off.
> Iran also uses Soviet Era military tactics.....have no decent airforce or navy.....and the only thing they're good at is sneaking around and committing terrorist acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
Click to expand...

Actually you're lying about what Bush said. 
He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.


----------



## caddo kid

mudwhistle said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a short war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is about to become a parking lot if they don't knock it off.
> Iran also uses Soviet Era military tactics.....have no decent airforce or navy.....and the only thing they're good at is sneaking around and committing terrorist acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
Click to expand...


As I stated, Bush & his war criminal posse.

Here is a piece from November, 2002.

Rumsfeld: It Would Be A Short War

There will be no World War III starting with Iraq, Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld declared Thursday, and rejected concerns that a war would be a quagmire."The idea that it's going to be a long, long, long battle of some kind I think is belied by the fact of what happened in 1990," he said on an *Infinity Radio* call-in program

He said the U.S. military is stronger than it was during the Persian Gulf War, while Iraq's armed forces are weaker.

"Five days or five weeks or five months, but it certainly isn't going to last any longer than that," he said.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last I heard, the US is still in Iraq, trying to figure out WTF we are doing there. Oh, that's right; we're there because of George W. 9/11 Bush.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Trump forced Iran into a corner and Iran has struck back. The communist dictator of Russia, Vladimir Putin, was pleased with Trump's decision.

Signed during the Obama administration, the Iran nuclear deal (JCPOA) permanently barred Iran from making a nuclear bomb. In May 2018, Trump removed the U.S. from the JCPOA and reimposed the harsh sanctions that stuck a dagger into the heart of the Iranian economy. Iran’s economy came under unprecedented pressure thanks to the reimposed sanctions, especially oil sanctions, with negative 1.5 percent growth in 2018 and an expected negative 3.6 percent growth in 2019.

Iran has bombed and seized oil tankers. While technically a member of the JCPOA, she has resumed her nuclear research in earnest. She has exceeded the amount of processed uranium. She has exceeded the level of uranium enrichment. She has shot down a very expensive American UAV that was spying on Iranian military bases.

"ANKARA (Reuters) - The leaders of Turkey, Russia and Iran meeting in Ankara on Monday agreed to try to ease tensions in northwest Syria’s Idlib region."


----------



## Sandy Shanks

caddo kid said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a short war.
> 
> 
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is about to become a parking lot if they don't knock it off.
> Iran also uses Soviet Era military tactics.....have no decent airforce or navy.....and the only thing they're good at is sneaking around and committing terrorist acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I stated, Bush & his war criminal posse.
> 
> Here is a piece from November, 2002.
> 
> Rumsfeld: It Would Be A Short War
> 
> There will be no World War III starting with Iraq, Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld declared Thursday, and rejected concerns that a war would be a quagmire."The idea that it's going to be a long, long, long battle of some kind I think is belied by the fact of what happened in 1990," he said on an *Infinity Radio* call-in program
> 
> He said the U.S. military is stronger than it was during the Persian Gulf War, while Iraq's armed forces are weaker.
> 
> "Five days or five weeks or five months, but it certainly isn't going to last any longer than that," he said.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Last I heard, the US is still in Iraq, trying to figure out WTF we are doing there. Oh, that's right; we're there because of George W. 9/11 Bush.
Click to expand...


A war with Iran will make the Iraq war seem like a walk in the park.  Nearly 5,000 Americans were killed in Iraq, nearly 25,000 wounded, an estimated one million Iraqis were killed, and the war lasted eight years at a cost of $2.4trillion.


----------



## caddo kid

Sandy Shanks said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is about to become a parking lot if they don't knock it off.
> Iran also uses Soviet Era military tactics.....have no decent airforce or navy.....and the only thing they're good at is sneaking around and committing terrorist acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I stated, Bush & his war criminal posse.
> 
> Here is a piece from November, 2002.
> 
> Rumsfeld: It Would Be A Short War
> 
> There will be no World War III starting with Iraq, Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld declared Thursday, and rejected concerns that a war would be a quagmire."The idea that it's going to be a long, long, long battle of some kind I think is belied by the fact of what happened in 1990," he said on an *Infinity Radio* call-in program
> 
> He said the U.S. military is stronger than it was during the Persian Gulf War, while Iraq's armed forces are weaker.
> 
> "Five days or five weeks or five months, but it certainly isn't going to last any longer than that," he said.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Last I heard, the US is still in Iraq, trying to figure out WTF we are doing there. Oh, that's right; we're there because of George W. 9/11 Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A war with Iran will make the Iraq war seem like a walk in the park.  Nearly 5,000 Americans were killed, nearly 25,000 wounded, an estimated one million Iraqis were killed, and the war last eight years at a cost of $2.4trillion.
Click to expand...



You're preaching to the choir ...........


----------



## mudwhistle

caddo kid said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a short war.
> 
> 
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is about to become a parking lot if they don't knock it off.
> Iran also uses Soviet Era military tactics.....have no decent airforce or navy.....and the only thing they're good at is sneaking around and committing terrorist acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I stated, Bush & his war criminal posse.
> 
> Here is a piece from November, 2002.
> 
> Rumsfeld: It Would Be A Short War
> 
> There will be no World War III starting with Iraq, Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld declared Thursday, and rejected concerns that a war would be a quagmire."The idea that it's going to be a long, long, long battle of some kind I think is belied by the fact of what happened in 1990," he said on an *Infinity Radio* call-in program
> 
> He said the U.S. military is stronger than it was during the Persian Gulf War, while Iraq's armed forces are weaker.
> 
> "Five days or five weeks or five months, but it certainly isn't going to last any longer than that," he said.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Last I heard, the US is still in Iraq, trying to figure out WTF we are doing there. Oh, that's right; we're there because of George W. 9/11 Bush.
Click to expand...

Sorry, try again 
Rumsfield was talking about the war and taking out Saddam, which lasted a matter of months.
He wasn't talking about the occupation,  dipshit.
We should have just destroyed the place and left like everyone else. Instead we stayed and rebuilt the fucking place. Everyone knows that takes time.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sandy Shanks said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is about to become a parking lot if they don't knock it off.
> Iran also uses Soviet Era military tactics.....have no decent airforce or navy.....and the only thing they're good at is sneaking around and committing terrorist acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I stated, Bush & his war criminal posse.
> 
> Here is a piece from November, 2002.
> 
> Rumsfeld: It Would Be A Short War
> 
> There will be no World War III starting with Iraq, Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld declared Thursday, and rejected concerns that a war would be a quagmire."The idea that it's going to be a long, long, long battle of some kind I think is belied by the fact of what happened in 1990," he said on an *Infinity Radio* call-in program
> 
> He said the U.S. military is stronger than it was during the Persian Gulf War, while Iraq's armed forces are weaker.
> 
> "Five days or five weeks or five months, but it certainly isn't going to last any longer than that," he said.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Last I heard, the US is still in Iraq, trying to figure out WTF we are doing there. Oh, that's right; we're there because of George W. 9/11 Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A war with Iran will make the Iraq war seem like a walk in the park.  Nearly 5,000 Americans were killed in Iraq, nearly 25,000 wounded, an estimated one million Iraqis were killed, and the war lasted eight years at a cost of $2.4trillion.
Click to expand...

It wasn't a war. 

BTW, How come Obama got away with starting a war in Libya and then not clean his mess up???


----------



## pismoe

Billy_Kinetta said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest to God I cannot imagine Trump as Commander in Chief.
> A good Commander in Chief - Job1 is to allow the military to be the military with little interference.
> I don't see Trump doing that. His ego is too big. I see him trying to micro manage it.
> Hopefully I could be wrong.
> Having said that, the Democrats are on their knees pleading to any God that will listen that the war happens. The media can start counting the dead, plaster negative wherever they can find it, manufacture it where they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many generals did Obama fire because they didn't agree with him?
> 
> Trump is no micromanager.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------    don't know he numbers but the names and numbers exist .   Hard to remember but i'll try to get some names but off the top of my head I only remember General Boykin   'IAM .   Anyway , any micro managing is PROBABLY done by Trump but with being advised by his BOY's   'IAM .


----------



## pismoe

and here is a list of high ranking fired by 'mrobama' .  ---  List Of Military Elite Purged And Fired Under Obama  ---    But 'mrobama' kept that little dweeb 'rr. admiral john Kirby' the DEER in the headlights pajama boy and made him a spokesman and an EXPURT  'BillyK  .


----------



## pismoe

Sandy Shanks said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is about to become a parking lot if they don't knock it off.
> Iran also uses Soviet Era military tactics.....have no decent airforce or navy.....and the only thing they're good at is sneaking around and committing terrorist acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I stated, Bush & his war criminal posse.
> 
> Here is a piece from November, 2002.
> 
> Rumsfeld: It Would Be A Short War
> 
> There will be no World War III starting with Iraq, Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld declared Thursday, and rejected concerns that a war would be a quagmire."The idea that it's going to be a long, long, long battle of some kind I think is belied by the fact of what happened in 1990," he said on an *Infinity Radio* call-in program
> 
> He said the U.S. military is stronger than it was during the Persian Gulf War, while Iraq's armed forces are weaker.
> 
> "Five days or five weeks or five months, but it certainly isn't going to last any longer than that," he said.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Last I heard, the US is still in Iraq, trying to figure out WTF we are doing there. Oh, that's right; we're there because of George W. 9/11 Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A war with Iran will make the Iraq war seem like a walk in the park.  Nearly 5,000 Americans were killed in Iraq, nearly 25,000 wounded, an estimated one million Iraqis were killed, and the war lasted eight years at a cost of $2.4trillion.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   don't care about the kilt or dead 'iranians' and send missiles  is my idea  Sandy or Caddo .


----------



## caddo kid

mudwhistle said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is about to become a parking lot if they don't knock it off.
> Iran also uses Soviet Era military tactics.....have no decent airforce or navy.....and the only thing they're good at is sneaking around and committing terrorist acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I stated, Bush & his war criminal posse.
> 
> Here is a piece from November, 2002.
> 
> Rumsfeld: It Would Be A Short War
> 
> There will be no World War III starting with Iraq, Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld declared Thursday, and rejected concerns that a war would be a quagmire."The idea that it's going to be a long, long, long battle of some kind I think is belied by the fact of what happened in 1990," he said on an *Infinity Radio* call-in program
> 
> He said the U.S. military is stronger than it was during the Persian Gulf War, while Iraq's armed forces are weaker.
> 
> "Five days or five weeks or five months, but it certainly isn't going to last any longer than that," he said.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Last I heard, the US is still in Iraq, trying to figure out WTF we are doing there. Oh, that's right; we're there because of George W. 9/11 Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, try again
> Rumsfield was talking about the war and taking out Saddam, which lasted a matter of months.
> He wasn't talking about the occupation,  dipshit.
> We should have just destroyed the place and left like everyone else. Instead we stayed and rebuilt the fucking place. Everyone knows that takes time.
Click to expand...



Rumsfeld, and others within the G. W. 9/11 Bush war criminal posse LIED about the duration & the co$t  of the war.

Get over it, DIP SHIT boi.


----------



## Yarddog

BasicHumanUnit said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to a Republican; Money is the ONLY THING a Republican cares about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Obamas are republican?   didn't know that.
Click to expand...



No one has ever gotten between a Clinton and Their money either.  
Well, no actually Trump did, because now Hillary will have at least one less book deal to make after the fact.
Most likely the REAL reason she's pissed.


----------



## Yarddog

mudwhistle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a short war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is about to become a parking lot if they don't knock it off.
> Iran also uses Soviet Era military tactics.....have no decent airforce or navy.....and the only thing they're good at is sneaking around and committing terrorist acts.
Click to expand...



My only concern with them might be an EMP attack, though, im sure we monitor their vessels pretty well.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Third Party said:


> We did not worry about prices in WWII-some things are more important than money


Like, dead journalists?


----------



## harmonica

caddo kid said:


> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.


you just made yourself look very stupid
*most *wars are not even total wars between only 2 or 3 countries = they are contained
world wars are very RARE
like:
PG1 and 2
Vietnam
Falklands
etc etc etc to infinity
odds are* LOW* there would be a world war
jesus f christ--this is basic history--but most Americans do not know history


----------



## caddo kid

harmonica said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> you just made yourself look very stupid
> *most *wars are not even total wars between only 2 or 3 countries = they are contained
> world wars are very RARE
> like:
> PG1 and 2
> Vietnam
> Falklands
> etc etc etc to infinity
> odds are* LOW* there would be a world war
> jesus f christ--this is basic history--but most Americans do not know history
Click to expand...



LOL; If a war with Iran is gonna be such a fucking cakewalk, as you imply, then Trump needs to get off his wittle pussy ass & start some shit.


----------



## harmonica

caddo kid said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> you just made yourself look very stupid
> *most *wars are not even total wars between only 2 or 3 countries = they are contained
> world wars are very RARE
> like:
> PG1 and 2
> Vietnam
> Falklands
> etc etc etc to infinity
> odds are* LOW* there would be a world war
> jesus f christ--this is basic history--but most Americans do not know history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL; If a war with Iran is gonna be such a fucking cakewalk, as you imply, then Trump needs to get off his wittle pussy ass & start some shit.
Click to expand...

so, you do know your comment about world war was ridiculous......??!!!!


----------



## caddo kid

harmonica said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> you just made yourself look very stupid
> *most *wars are not even total wars between only 2 or 3 countries = they are contained
> world wars are very RARE
> like:
> PG1 and 2
> Vietnam
> Falklands
> etc etc etc to infinity
> odds are* LOW* there would be a world war
> jesus f christ--this is basic history--but most Americans do not know history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL; If a war with Iran is gonna be such a fucking cakewalk, as you imply, then Trump needs to get off his wittle pussy ass & start some shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, you do know your comment about world war was ridiculous......??!!!!
Click to expand...



No; it was not ridiculous but your hangup about my statement & opinion is ridiculous.


----------



## harmonica

caddo kid said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> you just made yourself look very stupid
> *most *wars are not even total wars between only 2 or 3 countries = they are contained
> world wars are very RARE
> like:
> PG1 and 2
> Vietnam
> Falklands
> etc etc etc to infinity
> odds are* LOW* there would be a world war
> jesus f christ--this is basic history--but most Americans do not know history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL; If a war with Iran is gonna be such a fucking cakewalk, as you imply, then Trump needs to get off his wittle pussy ass & start some shit.
Click to expand...

hahahahhah--you fked up--AGAIN
......please point out how I implied it would be a cakewalk!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just started commenting on this thread!!!!!!..I'll be waiting anxiously for that
..I've been reading and researching wars for over 40 years--don't try to tell me about wars or what I think of them


----------



## caddo kid

harmonica said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> you just made yourself look very stupid
> *most *wars are not even total wars between only 2 or 3 countries = they are contained
> world wars are very RARE
> like:
> PG1 and 2
> Vietnam
> Falklands
> etc etc etc to infinity
> odds are* LOW* there would be a world war
> jesus f christ--this is basic history--but most Americans do not know history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL; If a war with Iran is gonna be such a fucking cakewalk, as you imply, then Trump needs to get off his wittle pussy ass & start some shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhah--you fked up--AGAIN
> ......please point out how I implied it would be a cakewalk!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just started commenting on this thread!!!!!!
> ..I've been reading and researching wars for over 40 years--don't try to tell me about wars or what I think of them
Click to expand...



I really don't give a flying fuck what your opinion about war is ..............


----------



## Weatherman2020

caddo kid said:


> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.


For a week prices will go up 20%. 

America is the world’s top producer of oil and Trump will release reserves.


----------



## harmonica

caddo kid said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> you just made yourself look very stupid
> *most *wars are not even total wars between only 2 or 3 countries = they are contained
> world wars are very RARE
> like:
> PG1 and 2
> Vietnam
> Falklands
> etc etc etc to infinity
> odds are* LOW* there would be a world war
> jesus f christ--this is basic history--but most Americans do not know history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL; If a war with Iran is gonna be such a fucking cakewalk, as you imply, then Trump needs to get off his wittle pussy ass & start some shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhah--you fked up--AGAIN
> ......please point out how I implied it would be a cakewalk!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just started commenting on this thread!!!!!!
> ..I've been reading and researching wars for over 40 years--don't try to tell me about wars or what I think of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't give a flying fuck what your opinion about war is ..............
Click to expand...

you still fked up --TWICE
hahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-some things are more important than money
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dead journalists?
Click to expand...




Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Like, dead journalists?



What’s the downside?


----------



## fncceo

caddo kid said:


> Nope; Republicans only care about MONEY.
> 
> They ONLY care about their own money; no one else's  ...........



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## fncceo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-some things are more important than money
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dead journalists?
Click to expand...


----------



## harmonica

Weatherman2020 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> For a week prices will go up 20%.
> 
> America is the world’s top producer of oil and Trump will release reserves.
Click to expand...

...these people think in one dimension --that goes for a lot of subjects
...especially ''what if'' scenarios about wars/battles...they think the enemy/etc will sit there like a snowman


----------



## harmonica

caddo kid said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> you just made yourself look very stupid
> *most *wars are not even total wars between only 2 or 3 countries = they are contained
> world wars are very RARE
> like:
> PG1 and 2
> Vietnam
> Falklands
> etc etc etc to infinity
> odds are* LOW* there would be a world war
> jesus f christ--this is basic history--but most Americans do not know history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL; If a war with Iran is gonna be such a fucking cakewalk, as you imply, then Trump needs to get off his wittle pussy ass & start some shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, you do know your comment about world war was ridiculous......??!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No; it was not ridiculous but your hangup about my statement & opinion is ridiculous.
Click to expand...

hahahah---what don't you understand about--- that world wars are VERY rare--not just rare?


----------



## Weatherman2020

harmonica said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> For a week prices will go up 20%.
> 
> America is the world’s top producer of oil and Trump will release reserves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...these people think in one dimension --that goes for a lot of subjects
> ...especially ''what if'' scenarios about wars/battles...they think the enemy/etc will sit there like a snowman
Click to expand...

The Party that intentionally raised energy prices is suddenly wringing their hands in angst that they might have to pay $2.30 a gallon for a week


----------



## caddo kid

fncceo said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope; Republicans only care about MONEY.
> 
> They ONLY care about their own money; no one else's  ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it's a bad thing.
Click to expand...


money isn't everything but for U it prolly is


----------



## fncceo

caddo kid said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope; Republicans only care about MONEY.
> 
> They ONLY care about their own money; no one else's  ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it's a bad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> money isn't everything but for U it prolly is
Click to expand...


No, sex and whiskey are good too.


----------



## sparky

caddo kid said:


> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.



Sure, as long as it's our kids blood & guts

~S~


----------



## pismoe

caddo kid said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> you just made yourself look very stupid
> *most *wars are not even total wars between only 2 or 3 countries = they are contained
> world wars are very RARE
> like:
> PG1 and 2
> Vietnam
> Falklands
> etc etc etc to infinity
> odds are* LOW* there would be a world war
> jesus f christ--this is basic history--but most Americans do not know history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL; If a war with Iran is gonna be such a fucking cakewalk, as you imply, then Trump needs to get off his wittle pussy ass & start some shit.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   as I already said , just send some missiles to down town 'TEHRAN' to the main mullahs house or bunker Caddo .


----------



## pismoe

missiles sent require NO Americans on the Ground , remember 'nagasaki' and 'hiroshima'  even no nukes in 'dresden' germany. and not a hair on the head of an American was hurt or incinerated Sparky .


----------



## Third Party

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-some things are more important than money
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dead journalists?
Click to expand...

That would be a good start-they have over stepped their bounds and need to be taught a lesson.


----------



## pismoe

fncceo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-some things are more important than money
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dead journalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------   yep , journalists VOLUNTEERED to be JOURNALISTS of their own free will eh ??


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Billy_Kinetta said:


> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations


After a while...you just gotta say 'fuck it'.


----------



## BS Filter

As Marvin Gaye would say....."Let's get it on"....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

KissMy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a short war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
Click to expand...


  It'd be over in short order.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

HereWeGoAgain said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a short war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You LIE!!!
> 
> Iran is 3 times more powerful than Iraq was & that was the longest US war besides Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It'd be over in short order.
Click to expand...


Rain of Fire.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-some things are more important than money
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dead journalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dead journalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s the downside?
Click to expand...

Well, that makes you a disgusting person. How proud you must be.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Third Party said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-some things are more important than money
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dead journalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be a good start-they have over stepped their bounds and need to be taught a lesson.
Click to expand...

Nauseating.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It'd be over in short order.


Yep, just like Iraq and Afghanistan. 

You people are delusional.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be over in short order.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, just like Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> You people are delusional.
Click to expand...


Both Iraq and Afghanistan were nation-building projects.  Iran will not enjoy such status.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-some things are more important than money
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dead journalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dead journalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s the downside?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that makes you a disgusting person. How proud you must be.
Click to expand...

We’ll file that under:


----------



## Third Party

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-some things are more important than money
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dead journalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dead journalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s the downside?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that makes you a disgusting person. How proud you must be.
Click to expand...

Depends on the journalist-the ones slandering Kavanaugh are disgusting.


----------



## Third Party

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not worry about prices in WWII-some things are more important than money
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dead journalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be a good start-they have over stepped their bounds and need to be taught a lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nauseating.
Click to expand...

Their reporting? I totally agree.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be over in short order.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, just like Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> You people are delusional.
Click to expand...


  Does iraq or iran have the ability to bring war to the US?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be over in short order.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, just like Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> You people are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does iraq or iran have the ability to bring war to the US?
Click to expand...


They likely have some terror cells in place.  We've done pretty well at sniffing out such cells, though.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be over in short order.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, just like Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> You people are delusional.
Click to expand...


   When was the last time the US went to war to win it?
I'll answer that for you...WWII.

    Since then we havent gone all out to beat anyone.
We would make their military a non factor in a week.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Both Iraq and Afghanistan were nation-building projects. Iran will not enjoy such status.


Says who? You? We had plans to build those nations? No...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HereWeGoAgain said:


> When was the last time the US went to war to win it?
> I'll answer that for you...WWII.


Sorry bro, you're not going to get to watch other people's kids invade iran and stop iranian bullets on yer teevee. Not happening.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the US went to war to win it?
> I'll answer that for you...WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bro, you're not going to get to watch other people's kids invade iran and stop iranian bullets on yer teevee. Not happening.
Click to expand...


   We can easily destroy their military from the air if the destruction of their military is the only objective.

   Do that and I think the Iranian population would take advantage of their demise as most Iranian people hate the mullahs and want to return to the days where they weren't ruled by religious zealots.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HereWeGoAgain said:


> We can easily destroy their military from the air if the destruction of their military is the only objective.


False. You are making up dumb shit because you watch watch way too much tv.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Iraq and Afghanistan were nation-building projects. Iran will not enjoy such status.
> 
> 
> 
> Says who? You? We had plans to build those nations? No...
Click to expand...


Your statement is what comes of a public school education.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can easily destroy their military from the air if the destruction of their military is the only objective.
> 
> 
> 
> False. You are making up dumb shit because you watch watch way too much tv.
Click to expand...


  I dont watch TV.
Once air superiority is achieved they're fucked.
Which of course is the exact same way we took out Iraq. Their planes are old and outdated and they have very few of them.
    Sounds to me like you watch to much of the Iranian equivalent of Baghdad Bob.....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Iraq and Afghanistan were nation-building projects. Iran will not enjoy such status.
> 
> 
> 
> Says who? You? We had plans to build those nations? No...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is what comes of a public school education.
Click to expand...

I'm surprised that, with your obviously limited capabilities and tendency to throw little hissy fits the moment anyone disagrees with you, you even post on public forums. This can't be good for your mood, or your self esteem.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Once air superiority is achieved they're fucked.


Neat! But we can't wipe out their military with airpower alone. Or their leadership. It's just a fact of life .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once air superiority is achieved they're fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Neat! But we can't wipe out their military with airpower alone. Or their leadership. It's just a fact of life .
Click to expand...


  You're full of shit.
Once we shut down their ability to protect their skies we can bomb the shit out of every military installation with impunity.
    The same thing we did with Iran.
We come in with stealth fighters and bombers along with AWACS and their missile defenses are done.
    Remember,these are the same clowns who fought Iraq to a stand still after 10 years........and they still couldnt finish them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Once we shut down their ability to protect their skies we can bomb the shit out of every military installation with impunity.


Nonsense. Again, you watch way too much tv. Go read up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once we shut down their ability to protect their skies we can bomb the shit out of every military installation with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. Again, you watch way too much tv. Go read up.
Click to expand...


   As I've said numerous times...
I dont watch TV.


----------



## MAGAman

Billy_Kinetta said:


> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations


They still have the House of Representatives and enough Senators to filibuster.


----------



## MAGAman

caddo kid said:


> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?


Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.[/QUOTE]

As I stated, Bush & his war criminal posse.

Here is a piece from November, 2002.

Rumsfeld: It Would Be A Short War

There will be no World War III starting with Iraq, Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld declared Thursday, and rejected concerns that a war would be a quagmire."The idea that it's going to be a long, long, long battle of some kind I think is belied by the fact of what happened in 1990," he said on an *Infinity Radio* call-in program

He said the U.S. military is stronger than it was during the Persian Gulf War, while Iraq's armed forces are weaker.

"Five days or five weeks or five months, but it certainly isn't going to last any longer than that," he said.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last I heard, the US is still in Iraq, trying to figure out WTF we are doing there. Oh, that's right; we're there because of George W. 9/11 Bush.[/QUOTE]Didnt you hear? Iraq is so yesterday. Its time for you to concentrate on supporting Iran.


----------



## caddo kid

MAGAman said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
Click to expand...




You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.


Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Iraq and Afghanistan were nation-building projects. Iran will not enjoy such status.
> 
> 
> 
> Says who? You? We had plans to build those nations? No...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is what comes of a public school education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised that, with your obviously limited capabilities and tendency to throw little hissy fits the moment anyone disagrees with you, you even post on public forums. This can't be good for your mood, or your self esteem.
Click to expand...


Gosh, my self-esteem is legendary!  

Your posts brand you as an idiot of limited cognizance and poise, and projecting your puerile foibles is only marginally amusing.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once air superiority is achieved they're fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Neat! But we can't wipe out their military with airpower alone. Or their leadership. It's just a fact of life .
Click to expand...


One can be certain that even if we don't know the location of all the dancing mullahs, Mossad does.


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
Click to expand...

Like that MOAB Trump had dropped on ISIS and they disappeared for months?


----------



## OnePercenter

caddo kid said:


> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.



Which is why we need to STOP exporting and importing oil.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

MAGAman said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations
> 
> 
> 
> They still have the House of Representatives and enough Senators to filibuster.
Click to expand...


Should he decide punishment is in order, Trump gets 30 days to apply it, and an additional 60 in certain circumstances.

While this is in the main a Saudi/Iran affair, Iran's action affects the planet.


----------



## Indeependent

OnePercenter said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why we need to STOP exporting and importing oil.
Click to expand...

Golfing Gator said the US doesn’t produce oil for use as gasoline.


----------



## ekrem

Jets said:


> Of course Iran is ready.  It’s all fallacious bluster on our part. They know the United States will not do what it takes to win. No one besides war profiteers want any part of this.



All those Patriots, THAAD, warships in the region didn't prevent an attack on oil infrastructure in Saudi Arabia.
Now imagine the damage in case of real conflict.
Every US installation in the region will be under threat of attack, except those host nations which Iran wants to avoid entering war. An attack on US installations is always also an attack on the host nation.
USA went into alliance with UAE, Saudi, Israel and those nations will suffer most from Iranian retaliation.
As much as Iran has to loose so does the USA and its current allies in the region.
Trump himself said, that Saudi monarchy wouldn't survive 2 weeks without US support. Same with UAE and Israel. They all depend on US security and support.
Funding for think-tanks, donations for Congress etc. might sell them as great allies for the public, but in case of war with a mid-sized country with serious capabilities which Iran certainly is, they're a burden for USA.
USA is in a bad position in the region, Iran knows this and the likelihood for conflict is marginal as UAE, Saudi, Israel will get their share of destruction also.


----------



## OnePercenter

Indeependent said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why we need to STOP exporting and importing oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golfing Gator said the US doesn’t produce oil for use as gasoline.
Click to expand...


When did he write that?


----------



## ekrem

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I dont watch TV.
> Once air superiority is achieved they're fucked.
> Which of course is the exact same way we took out Iraq. Their planes are old and outdated and they have very few of them.
> Sounds to me like you watch to much of the Iranian equivalent of Baghdad Bob.....



They know they've no chance against US Airforce and every $ spend on aircrafts is a $ lost.
That's why they've invested in missiles and assymetrical warfare.
And their strategy is working as showcased in recent Saudi events, and all those Iranian backed non-state actors in Yemen, Lebanon, Iraq etc.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

ekrem said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Iran is ready.  It’s all fallacious bluster on our part. They know the United States will not do what it takes to win. No one besides war profiteers want any part of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those Patriots, THAAD, warships in the region didn't prevent an attack on oil infrastructure in Saudi Arabia.
> Now imagine the damage in case of real conflict.
> Every US installation in the region will be under threat of attack, except those host nations which Iran wants to avoid entering war. An attack on US installations is always also an attack on the host nation.
> USA went into alliance with UAE, Saudi, Israel and those nations will suffer most from Iranian retaliation.
> As much as Iran has to loose so does the USA and its current allies in the region.
> Trump himself said, that Saudi monarchy wouldn't survive 2 weeks without US support. Same with UAE and Israel. They all depend on US security and support.
> Funding for think-tanks, donations for Congress etc. might sell them as great allies for the public, but in case of war with a mid-sized country with serious capabilities which Iran certainly is, they're a burden for USA.
> USA is in a bad position in the region, Iran knows this and the likelihood for conflict is marginal as UAE, Saudi, Israel will get their share of destruction also.
Click to expand...


A sucker punch is nearly impossible to catch.

The US is ranked overwhelmingly first in military power on this planet.  Iran, fourteenth.

Are you suggesting that the attack not be answered?


----------



## ekrem

Billy_Kinetta said:


> A sucker punch is nearly impossible to catch.
> 
> The US is ranked overwhelmingly first in military power on this planet.  Iran, fourteenth.
> 
> Are you suggesting that the attack not be answered?



Are you suggesting that an attack on Iran won't be answered?
No matter the rank of US military power on the planet there'll still be flying thousands of missiles in retaliation from Iran and all its proxies in the region.
USA and its allies can't stomach the consequences, the world and Iran knows this.


----------



## Indeependent

OnePercenter said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that a war with Iran would spike crude oil prices? What is the one main factor that has preceded nearly every recession over the past several decades? A prolonged spike in energy co$t$.
> 
> A US Iran war would at a minimum most likely result in a world wide recession.
> 
> Odds would be pretty high for a resulting world wide depression & a world war also.
> 
> Let's see if Trump has the cajones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why we need to STOP exporting and importing oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golfing Gator said the US doesn’t produce oil for use as gasoline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did he write that?
Click to expand...

Yesterday.


----------



## MAGAman

caddo kid said:


> [
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner


Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..

The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.

You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.

But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like that MOAB Trump had dropped on ISIS and they disappeared for months?
Click to expand...


if you believe the Iranian military is akin to ISIS then you don't know shit but thanks 4 playin'


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like that MOAB Trump had dropped on ISIS and they disappeared for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you believe the Iranian military is akin to ISIS then you don't know shit but thanks 4 playin'
Click to expand...

I presume neither one of us has detailed knowledge of Iran’s military.
I do know that if Trump gives an order, it won’t include taking prisoners.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Iraq and Afghanistan were nation-building projects. Iran will not enjoy such status.
> 
> 
> 
> Says who? You? We had plans to build those nations? No...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is what comes of a public school education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised that, with your obviously limited capabilities and tendency to throw little hissy fits the moment anyone disagrees with you, you even post on public forums. This can't be good for your mood, or your self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, my self-esteem is legendary!
> 
> Your posts brand you as an idiot of limited cognizance and poise, and projecting your puerile foibles is only marginally amusing.
Click to expand...

Oh look, someone got embarrassed and brought out the google thesaurus.

All that self stroking...yet not even an attempt to address what I said. Like I said...limited capabilities....


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Iraq and Afghanistan were nation-building projects. Iran will not enjoy such status.
> 
> 
> 
> Says who? You? We had plans to build those nations? No...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is what comes of a public school education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised that, with your obviously limited capabilities and tendency to throw little hissy fits the moment anyone disagrees with you, you even post on public forums. This can't be good for your mood, or your self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, my self-esteem is legendary!
> 
> Your posts brand you as an idiot of limited cognizance and poise, and projecting your puerile foibles is only marginally amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look, someone got embarrassed and brought out the google thesaurus.
> 
> All that self stroking...yet not even an attempt to address what I said. Like I said...limited capabilities....
Click to expand...


You have said nothing, but I'm glad you have a dictionary.


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush & his war criminal posse said the  2003 Bush Iraq War was only gonna last about 6 months & would co$t only $50 billion.
> 
> I bet you believed those lying asshole war criminals too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like that MOAB Trump had dropped on ISIS and they disappeared for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you believe the Iranian military is akin to ISIS then you don't know shit but thanks 4 playin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume neither one of us has detailed knowledge of Iran’s military.
> I do know that if Trump gives an order, it won’t include taking prisoners.
Click to expand...


there are a few resources that can clue you in on the military capabilities of different nations; why don't you know about these? Some have been around for decades, pre interwebz.

rand, janes, others, etc.; I guess you don't get out much, do you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> I do know that if Trump gives an order, it won’t include taking prisoners.


So, we're not going to take prisoners with our cruise missiles? Huh....good to know!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who? You? We had plans to build those nations? No...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is what comes of a public school education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised that, with your obviously limited capabilities and tendency to throw little hissy fits the moment anyone disagrees with you, you even post on public forums. This can't be good for your mood, or your self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, my self-esteem is legendary!
> 
> Your posts brand you as an idiot of limited cognizance and poise, and projecting your puerile foibles is only marginally amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look, someone got embarrassed and brought out the google thesaurus.
> 
> All that self stroking...yet not even an attempt to address what I said. Like I said...limited capabilities....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have said nothing, but I'm glad you have a dictionary.
Click to expand...

Of course I did. I directly responded to your comments. Then you proceeded to have a grade a hissy fit. Anyone can go back and see this in black and white.

Good god, would you stop your incessant whining?

Anyhoo, delusional chicken hawks notwithstanding...we are not going to defeat iran in a war with only air power. No, we are not going to wipe out their military or leadership with only airpower.


----------



## caddo kid

MAGAman said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..
> 
> The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.
> 
> You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.
> 
> But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.
Click to expand...



Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you're lying about what Bush said.
> He said the war against terrorism would be a long costly battle. Maybe someone said it would take six months, but not Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like that MOAB Trump had dropped on ISIS and they disappeared for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you believe the Iranian military is akin to ISIS then you don't know shit but thanks 4 playin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume neither one of us has detailed knowledge of Iran’s military.
> I do know that if Trump gives an order, it won’t include taking prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are a few resources that can clue you in on the military capabilities of different nations; why don't you know about these? Some have been around for decades, pre interwebz.
> 
> rand, janes, others, etc.; I guess you don't get out much, do you?
Click to expand...

I know a shitload of Israelis who are in the IDF and they don’t give a shit about Iran’s supposed military capabilities.
They giggle when they hear “Iran”.


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..
> 
> The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.
> 
> You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.
> 
> But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................
Click to expand...

Why not move to Mexico if you want to live in a Libertarian country?


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> 
> 
> Like that MOAB Trump had dropped on ISIS and they disappeared for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you believe the Iranian military is akin to ISIS then you don't know shit but thanks 4 playin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume neither one of us has detailed knowledge of Iran’s military.
> I do know that if Trump gives an order, it won’t include taking prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are a few resources that can clue you in on the military capabilities of different nations; why don't you know about these? Some have been around for decades, pre interwebz.
> 
> rand, janes, others, etc.; I guess you don't get out much, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a shitload of Israelis who are in the IDF and they don’t give a shit about Iran’s supposed military capabilities.
> They giggle when they hear “Iran”.
Click to expand...


fvck israel & the israelis; why haven't they done anything about iran if they have such large cajones? LOFL ...............


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

caddo kid said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..
> 
> The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.
> 
> You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.
> 
> But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................
Click to expand...


Okay, you're a stoner.


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like that MOAB Trump had dropped on ISIS and they disappeared for months?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you believe the Iranian military is akin to ISIS then you don't know shit but thanks 4 playin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume neither one of us has detailed knowledge of Iran’s military.
> I do know that if Trump gives an order, it won’t include taking prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are a few resources that can clue you in on the military capabilities of different nations; why don't you know about these? Some have been around for decades, pre interwebz.
> 
> rand, janes, others, etc.; I guess you don't get out much, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a shitload of Israelis who are in the IDF and they don’t give a shit about Iran’s supposed military capabilities.
> They giggle when they hear “Iran”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fvck israel & the israelis
Click to expand...

I’m sure they care about your opinion...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

caddo kid said:


> why haven't they done anything about iran if they have such large cajones?


They would have, if we didnt help to restrain them. They have been bombing iranian proxies and iranians lately. Like, a few days ago.


----------



## Indeependent

Billy_Kinetta said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..
> 
> The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.
> 
> You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.
> 
> But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, you're a stoner.
Click to expand...

I sense Muslim or Terrorist Sympathizer.


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..
> 
> The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.
> 
> You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.
> 
> But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not move to Mexico if you want to live in a Libertarian country?
Click to expand...


I voted libertarain because the DemonRats & the Gay Old Phagots offer American the SAME OLD SHIT they have offered America for decades, which is DEBT, WAR, AND BULLSHIT.

Keep voting for the same ole insanity. Yippy 4 U Bozo ...........


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..
> 
> The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.
> 
> You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.
> 
> But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not move to Mexico if you want to live in a Libertarian country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted libertarain because the DemonRats & the Gay Old Phagots offer American the SAME OLD SHIT they have offered America for decades, which is DEBT, WAR, AND BULLSHIT.
> 
> Keep voting for the same ole insanity. Yippy 4 U Bozo ...........
Click to expand...

Yet you’re upset that Trump doesn’t want the US to bribe the world?


----------



## caddo kid

Billy_Kinetta said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..
> 
> The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.
> 
> You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.
> 
> But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, you're a stoner.
Click to expand...


If you consider expensive, premium cigars to be the forte of a stoner then I guess I'm a stoner but the prolly not, jack ass.


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you believe the Iranian military is akin to ISIS then you don't know shit but thanks 4 playin'
> 
> 
> 
> I presume neither one of us has detailed knowledge of Iran’s military.
> I do know that if Trump gives an order, it won’t include taking prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are a few resources that can clue you in on the military capabilities of different nations; why don't you know about these? Some have been around for decades, pre interwebz.
> 
> rand, janes, others, etc.; I guess you don't get out much, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a shitload of Israelis who are in the IDF and they don’t give a shit about Iran’s supposed military capabilities.
> They giggle when they hear “Iran”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fvck israel & the israelis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure they care about your opinion...
Click to expand...



I have no need for israel, nor the israelis so fvck 'em ............

I am an American; period.


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presume neither one of us has detailed knowledge of Iran’s military.
> I do know that if Trump gives an order, it won’t include taking prisoners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are a few resources that can clue you in on the military capabilities of different nations; why don't you know about these? Some have been around for decades, pre interwebz.
> 
> rand, janes, others, etc.; I guess you don't get out much, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a shitload of Israelis who are in the IDF and they don’t give a shit about Iran’s supposed military capabilities.
> They giggle when they hear “Iran”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fvck israel & the israelis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure they care about your opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need for israel, nor the israelis so fvck 'em ............
> 
> I am an American; period.
Click to expand...

The US will never have a Libertarian President and you know shit about Iran’s military capability.


----------



## caddo kid

Trump


Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..
> 
> The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.
> 
> You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.
> 
> But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not move to Mexico if you want to live in a Libertarian country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted libertarain because the DemonRats & the Gay Old Phagots offer American the SAME OLD SHIT they have offered America for decades, which is DEBT, WAR, AND BULLSHIT.
> 
> Keep voting for the same ole insanity. Yippy 4 U Bozo ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you’re upset that Trump doesn’t want the US to bribe the world?
Click to expand...


 should move to israel so he can enjoy the view ...........


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Trump
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..
> 
> The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.
> 
> You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.
> 
> But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not move to Mexico if you want to live in a Libertarian country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted libertarain because the DemonRats & the Gay Old Phagots offer American the SAME OLD SHIT they have offered America for decades, which is DEBT, WAR, AND BULLSHIT.
> 
> Keep voting for the same ole insanity. Yippy 4 U Bozo ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you’re upset that Trump doesn’t want the US to bribe the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> should move to israel so he can enjoy the view ...........
Click to expand...

And you should move South of the Border.


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are a few resources that can clue you in on the military capabilities of different nations; why don't you know about these? Some have been around for decades, pre interwebz.
> 
> rand, janes, others, etc.; I guess you don't get out much, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> I know a shitload of Israelis who are in the IDF and they don’t give a shit about Iran’s supposed military capabilities.
> They giggle when they hear “Iran”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fvck israel & the israelis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure they care about your opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need for israel, nor the israelis so fvck 'em ............
> 
> I am an American; period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US will never have a Libertarian President and you know shit about Iran’s military capability.
Click to expand...


well, I will have to agree that AmeriKKKa will never have a third party POTUS, particularly a 'libertarian' candidate becoming POTUS; why?
Because (the majority of) AmeriKKKans actually don't know what liberty &  freedom actually means.

I have studied military capabilities around the spinning rock since I was in elementary school; what did you do since then? Wack off all the time?


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a shitload of Israelis who are in the IDF and they don’t give a shit about Iran’s supposed military capabilities.
> They giggle when they hear “Iran”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fvck israel & the israelis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure they care about your opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need for israel, nor the israelis so fvck 'em ............
> 
> I am an American; period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US will never have a Libertarian President and you know shit about Iran’s military capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, I will have to agree that AmeriKKKa will never have a third party POTUS, particularly a 'libertarian' candidate becoming POTUS; why?
> Because (the majority of) AmeriKKKans actually don't know what liberty &  freedom actually means.
> 
> I have studied military capabilities around the spinning rock since I was in elementary school; what did you do since then? Wack off all the time?
Click to expand...

You know what is published, not what is.
The IDF laughs at Iran and you think your books have a secret that Israel doesn’t know.


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................
> 
> 
> 
> Why not move to Mexico if you want to live in a Libertarian country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted libertarain because the DemonRats & the Gay Old Phagots offer American the SAME OLD SHIT they have offered America for decades, which is DEBT, WAR, AND BULLSHIT.
> 
> Keep voting for the same ole insanity. Yippy 4 U Bozo ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you’re upset that Trump doesn’t want the US to bribe the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> should move to israel so he can enjoy the view ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should move South of the Border.
Click to expand...



where I reside isn't your concern; you should mind your own business and plan your  own funeral


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> fvck israel & the israelis
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure they care about your opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need for israel, nor the israelis so fvck 'em ............
> 
> I am an American; period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US will never have a Libertarian President and you know shit about Iran’s military capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, I will have to agree that AmeriKKKa will never have a third party POTUS, particularly a 'libertarian' candidate becoming POTUS; why?
> Because (the majority of) AmeriKKKans actually don't know what liberty &  freedom actually means.
> 
> I have studied military capabilities around the spinning rock since I was in elementary school; what did you do since then? Wack off all the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what is published, not what is.
> The IDF laughs at Iran and you think your books have a secret that Israel doesn’t know.
Click to expand...



well, that is special ..........


----------



## skye

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presume neither one of us has detailed knowledge of Iran’s military.
> I do know that if Trump gives an order, it won’t include taking prisoners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are a few resources that can clue you in on the military capabilities of different nations; why don't you know about these? Some have been around for decades, pre interwebz.
> 
> rand, janes, others, etc.; I guess you don't get out much, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a shitload of Israelis who are in the IDF and they don’t give a shit about Iran’s supposed military capabilities.
> They giggle when they hear “Iran”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fvck israel & the israelis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure they care about your opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need for israel, nor the israelis so fvck 'em ............
> 
> I am an American; period.
Click to expand...




You are -  - Period.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Fact is that if we go to war with Iran with the attitude to win. They simply aren't ready for this.


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not move to Mexico if you want to live in a Libertarian country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted libertarain because the DemonRats & the Gay Old Phagots offer American the SAME OLD SHIT they have offered America for decades, which is DEBT, WAR, AND BULLSHIT.
> 
> Keep voting for the same ole insanity. Yippy 4 U Bozo ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you’re upset that Trump doesn’t want the US to bribe the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> should move to israel so he can enjoy the view ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should move South of the Border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where I reside isn't your concern; you should mind your own business and plan your  own funeral
Click to expand...

Then you mind your own business and stop posting.
You are one rude fucker.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

caddo kid said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..
> 
> The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.
> 
> You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.
> 
> But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, you're a stoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you consider expensive, premium cigars to be the forte of a stoner then I guess I'm a stoner but the prolly not, jack ass.
Click to expand...


Yeah, those Swisher Sweets really take a toll on a fry flipper's salary.


----------



## caddo kid

skye said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are a few resources that can clue you in on the military capabilities of different nations; why don't you know about these? Some have been around for decades, pre interwebz.
> 
> rand, janes, others, etc.; I guess you don't get out much, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> I know a shitload of Israelis who are in the IDF and they don’t give a shit about Iran’s supposed military capabilities.
> They giggle when they hear “Iran”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fvck israel & the israelis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure they care about your opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need for israel, nor the israelis so fvck 'em ............
> 
> I am an American; period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are -  - Period.
Click to expand...


opinions are like ass holes; I'm sure you have one 2 ...........


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure they care about your opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need for israel, nor the israelis so fvck 'em ............
> 
> I am an American; period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US will never have a Libertarian President and you know shit about Iran’s military capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, I will have to agree that AmeriKKKa will never have a third party POTUS, particularly a 'libertarian' candidate becoming POTUS; why?
> Because (the majority of) AmeriKKKans actually don't know what liberty &  freedom actually means.
> 
> I have studied military capabilities around the spinning rock since I was in elementary school; what did you do since then? Wack off all the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what is published, not what is.
> The IDF laughs at Iran and you think your books have a secret that Israel doesn’t know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well, that is special ..........
Click to expand...

It is.


----------



## skye

caddo kid said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a shitload of Israelis who are in the IDF and they don’t give a shit about Iran’s supposed military capabilities.
> They giggle when they hear “Iran”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fvck israel & the israelis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure they care about your opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need for israel, nor the israelis so fvck 'em ............
> 
> I am an American; period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are -  - Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> opinions are like ass holes; I'm sure you have one 2 ...........
Click to expand...



Did you go to Oxford to learn speech? wow


----------



## Indeependent

skye said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are a few resources that can clue you in on the military capabilities of different nations; why don't you know about these? Some have been around for decades, pre interwebz.
> 
> rand, janes, others, etc.; I guess you don't get out much, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> I know a shitload of Israelis who are in the IDF and they don’t give a shit about Iran’s supposed military capabilities.
> They giggle when they hear “Iran”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fvck israel & the israelis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure they care about your opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need for israel, nor the israelis so fvck 'em ............
> 
> I am an American; period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are -  - Period.
Click to expand...

Keyboard expert on all subjects.


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted libertarain because the DemonRats & the Gay Old Phagots offer American the SAME OLD SHIT they have offered America for decades, which is DEBT, WAR, AND BULLSHIT.
> 
> Keep voting for the same ole insanity. Yippy 4 U Bozo ...........
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you’re upset that Trump doesn’t want the US to bribe the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> should move to israel so he can enjoy the view ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should move South of the Border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where I reside isn't your concern; you should mind your own business and plan your  own funeral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you mind your own business and stop posting.
> You are one rude fucker.
Click to expand...


you continue to quote me & you expect me to stop replying?

So, you were raised in a cave by a bunch of fvcking monkeys?


----------



## Indeependent

skye said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> fvck israel & the israelis
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure they care about your opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need for israel, nor the israelis so fvck 'em ............
> 
> I am an American; period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are -  - Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> opinions are like ass holes; I'm sure you have one 2 ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go to Oxford to learn speech? wow
Click to expand...

It’s ad hominem time!


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you’re upset that Trump doesn’t want the US to bribe the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should move to israel so he can enjoy the view ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should move South of the Border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where I reside isn't your concern; you should mind your own business and plan your  own funeral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you mind your own business and stop posting.
> You are one rude fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you continue to quote me & you expect me to stop replying?
> 
> So, you were raised in a cave by a bunch of fvcking monkeys?
Click to expand...

You are a very angry person.
Get out and meet people.


----------



## caddo kid

Billy_Kinetta said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You did not read my posts; both of them but then I wouldn't expect you to educate yourself on my stated position on the matter.
> 
> 
> Iran is threatening all out war if Boy Trump attacks all while  Boy Trump cowers in his wittle corner
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..
> 
> The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.
> 
> You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.
> 
> But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, you're a stoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you consider expensive, premium cigars to be the forte of a stoner then I guess I'm a stoner but the prolly not, jack ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Swisher Sweets really take a toll on a fry flipper's salary.
Click to expand...



Swisher Sweets? LOFL ................. I was smoking those @ 14 years; I'm 58 now.

I believe my price per stick increased  just a tad since then  but that shouldn't  be your concern junior, since I'm paying for the boxes. LOFL


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump
> should move to israel so he can enjoy the view ...........
> 
> 
> 
> And you should move South of the Border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where I reside isn't your concern; you should mind your own business and plan your  own funeral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you mind your own business and stop posting.
> You are one rude fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you continue to quote me & you expect me to stop replying?
> 
> So, you were raised in a cave by a bunch of fvcking monkeys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a very angry person.
> Get out and meet people.
Click to expand...


you make a lot of accusations yet you know not which ye speak of 

you are like that irritating fagot I knew back in high school that everyone made fun of because he was such a pussy, just like U R


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you should move South of the Border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where I reside isn't your concern; you should mind your own business and plan your  own funeral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you mind your own business and stop posting.
> You are one rude fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you continue to quote me & you expect me to stop replying?
> 
> So, you were raised in a cave by a bunch of fvcking monkeys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a very angry person.
> Get out and meet people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make a lot of accusations yet you know not which ye speak of
> 
> you are like that irritating fagot I knew back in high school that everyone made fun of because he was such a pussy, just like U R
Click to expand...

For a “Libertarian”
You sure do love Democrats; and don’t even try to say you don’t.

Sucks for you that it seems I’m far from alone on this message board in stating that you’re an angry person.


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> where I reside isn't your concern; you should mind your own business and plan your  own funeral
> 
> 
> 
> Then you mind your own business and stop posting.
> You are one rude fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you continue to quote me & you expect me to stop replying?
> 
> So, you were raised in a cave by a bunch of fvcking monkeys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a very angry person.
> Get out and meet people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make a lot of accusations yet you know not which ye speak of
> 
> you are like that irritating fagot I knew back in high school that everyone made fun of because he was such a pussy, just like U R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a “Libertarian”
> You sure do love Democrats; and don’t even try to say you don’t.
> 
> Sucks for you that it seems I’m far from alone on this message board in stating that you’re an angry person.
Click to expand...



maybe  U R confused; it's not so much that I may have any affinity for DemonRats but I believe the Gay Old Phagots are a cancer upon the anus of humanity.

so, we see things a bit different.............

as far as your perception of my supposed anger, that is nothing more than some fantasy within your pea size brain.


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you mind your own business and stop posting.
> You are one rude fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you continue to quote me & you expect me to stop replying?
> 
> So, you were raised in a cave by a bunch of fvcking monkeys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a very angry person.
> Get out and meet people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make a lot of accusations yet you know not which ye speak of
> 
> you are like that irritating fagot I knew back in high school that everyone made fun of because he was such a pussy, just like U R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a “Libertarian”
> You sure do love Democrats; and don’t even try to say you don’t.
> 
> Sucks for you that it seems I’m far from alone on this message board in stating that you’re an angry person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe  U R confused; it's not so much that I may have any affinity for DemonRats but I believe the Gay Old Phagots are a cancer upon the anus of humanity.
> 
> so, we see things a bit different.............
> 
> as far as your perception of my supposed anger, that is nothing more than some fantasy within your pea size brain.
Click to expand...

My, oh my!
An ad hominem!
I’m shocked!

A fantasy shared by many on this board.


----------



## bullwinkle

Billy_Kinetta said:


> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations


Billy, Iran is no Iraq either!  What's stopping Saudi's from doing their own fighting?


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> you continue to quote me & you expect me to stop replying?
> 
> So, you were raised in a cave by a bunch of fvcking monkeys?
> 
> 
> 
> You are a very angry person.
> Get out and meet people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make a lot of accusations yet you know not which ye speak of
> 
> you are like that irritating fagot I knew back in high school that everyone made fun of because he was such a pussy, just like U R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a “Libertarian”
> You sure do love Democrats; and don’t even try to say you don’t.
> 
> Sucks for you that it seems I’m far from alone on this message board in stating that you’re an angry person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe  U R confused; it's not so much that I may have any affinity for DemonRats but I believe the Gay Old Phagots are a cancer upon the anus of humanity.
> 
> so, we see things a bit different.............
> 
> as far as your perception of my supposed anger, that is nothing more than some fantasy within your pea size brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My, oh my!
> An ad hominem!
> I’m shocked!
> 
> A fantasy shared by many on this board.
Click to expand...



so, you share fantasies; is that a club, like ALANON or MENSA?

U R quite interesting; you might consider ballet classes .............


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a very angry person.
> Get out and meet people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make a lot of accusations yet you know not which ye speak of
> 
> you are like that irritating fagot I knew back in high school that everyone made fun of because he was such a pussy, just like U R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a “Libertarian”
> You sure do love Democrats; and don’t even try to say you don’t.
> 
> Sucks for you that it seems I’m far from alone on this message board in stating that you’re an angry person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe  U R confused; it's not so much that I may have any affinity for DemonRats but I believe the Gay Old Phagots are a cancer upon the anus of humanity.
> 
> so, we see things a bit different.............
> 
> as far as your perception of my supposed anger, that is nothing more than some fantasy within your pea size brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My, oh my!
> An ad hominem!
> I’m shocked!
> 
> A fantasy shared by many on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so, you share fantasies; is that a club, like ALANON or MENSA?
> 
> U R quite interesting; you might consider ballet classes .............
Click to expand...

Karate and Tai-Chi.


----------



## caddo kid

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> you make a lot of accusations yet you know not which ye speak of
> 
> you are like that irritating fagot I knew back in high school that everyone made fun of because he was such a pussy, just like U R
> 
> 
> 
> For a “Libertarian”
> You sure do love Democrats; and don’t even try to say you don’t.
> 
> Sucks for you that it seems I’m far from alone on this message board in stating that you’re an angry person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe  U R confused; it's not so much that I may have any affinity for DemonRats but I believe the Gay Old Phagots are a cancer upon the anus of humanity.
> 
> so, we see things a bit different.............
> 
> as far as your perception of my supposed anger, that is nothing more than some fantasy within your pea size brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My, oh my!
> An ad hominem!
> I’m shocked!
> 
> A fantasy shared by many on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so, you share fantasies; is that a club, like ALANON or MENSA?
> 
> U R quite interesting; you might consider ballet classes .............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Karate and Tai-Chi.
Click to expand...



Krav Maga .......... try it ........


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a “Libertarian”
> You sure do love Democrats; and don’t even try to say you don’t.
> 
> Sucks for you that it seems I’m far from alone on this message board in stating that you’re an angry person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe  U R confused; it's not so much that I may have any affinity for DemonRats but I believe the Gay Old Phagots are a cancer upon the anus of humanity.
> 
> so, we see things a bit different.............
> 
> as far as your perception of my supposed anger, that is nothing more than some fantasy within your pea size brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My, oh my!
> An ad hominem!
> I’m shocked!
> 
> A fantasy shared by many on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so, you share fantasies; is that a club, like ALANON or MENSA?
> 
> U R quite interesting; you might consider ballet classes .............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Karate and Tai-Chi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Krav Maga .......... try it ........
Click to expand...

It’s sort of like a Karateized Tai-Chi.
Of course no one uses perfect form in a real fight; perfect form is to master accuracy and speed.


----------



## Indeependent

bullwinkle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations
> 
> 
> 
> Billy, Iran is no Iraq either!  What's stopping Saudi's from doing their own fighting?
Click to expand...

Because no one in SA wants to die for the greedy, selfish Royal family.


----------



## MAGAman

caddo kid said:


> Like that MOAB Trump had dropped on ISIS and they disappeared for months?



if you believe the Iranian military is akin to ISIS then you don't know shit but thanks 4 playin'[/QUOTE]Of course they're different. 

They're less committed to a belief and more committed to keeping their own asses in power.. Like all Leftists...


----------



## MAGAman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Of course I did. I directly responded to your comments. Then you proceeded to have a grade a hissy fit. Anyone can go back and see this in black and white.
> 
> Good god, would you stop your incessant whining?
> 
> Anyhoo, delusional chicken hawks notwithstanding...we are not going to defeat iran in a war with only air power. No, we are not going to wipe out their military or leadership with only airpower.


How can you Tards be so ignorant?

If he attacks, Trump isn't going to try to occupy Iran. 

Just blow important shit up... Oil refineries, military assets, infrastructure.. That kind of stuff..

Are you starting to get a clue?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

caddo kid said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're threatening, Einstein, they're TERRORISTS..
> 
> The last POTUS they threatened folded like a paper sack and rewarded them with $150Billion in sanctions and a plane load of cash.
> 
> You Leftists have this strange idea that being the Terrorists Bitch somehow makes you safer.
> 
> But why wouldn't they try, given the Useful Idiots in the Democrat Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; like I'm a real fucking leftist. I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. GFYS .................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, you're a stoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you consider expensive, premium cigars to be the forte of a stoner then I guess I'm a stoner but the prolly not, jack ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Swisher Sweets really take a toll on a fry flipper's salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Swisher Sweets? LOFL ................. I was smoking those @ 14 years; I'm 58 now.
> 
> I believe my price per stick increased  just a tad since then  but that shouldn't  be your concern junior, since I'm paying for the boxes. LOFL
Click to expand...


Shrug.

I don't smoke.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

bullwinkle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations
> 
> 
> 
> Billy, Iran is no Iraq either!  What's stopping Saudi's from doing their own fighting?
Click to expand...


Nothing, but it's not just a Saudi/Iran event.  Iran is interfering on a planetary scale.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

caddo kid said:


> I am an American; period.




Are you sure you didn't mean to say that you are an American ON your period?


----------



## caddo kid

Dogmaphobe said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an American; period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you didn't mean to say that you are an American ON your period?
Click to expand...


wow Donald; you continue to spew stupid shit, even when you're not posting on Twitter.

no wonder you're POTUS.


----------



## bullwinkle

Billy_Kinetta said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations
> 
> 
> 
> Billy, Iran is no Iraq either!  What's stopping Saudi's from doing their own fighting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing, but it's not just a Saudi/Iran event.  Iran is interfering on a planetary scale.
Click to expand...

I dunno.  Seems like Trump blamed Iran long before the Kingdom did.  

And the sorry fact is that only Trump supporters believe Trump , at least without a fact check, and certainly none of our former allies do.  And it is common for him to reverse himself within days, so when he said Iran did it, it simply went without saying America would pound Iran to keep the Saudis buying guns they don't need because we go to war for them..or hotel rooms by the floor.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ekrem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont watch TV.
> Once air superiority is achieved they're fucked.
> Which of course is the exact same way we took out Iraq. Their planes are old and outdated and they have very few of them.
> Sounds to me like you watch to much of the Iranian equivalent of Baghdad Bob.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They know they've no chance against US Airforce and every $ spend on aircrafts is a $ lost.
> That's why they've invested in missiles and assymetrical warfare.
> And their strategy is working as showcased in recent Saudi events, and all those Iranian backed non-state actors in Yemen, Lebanon, Iraq etc.
Click to expand...


Nobody has hit them back.........yet.


----------



## rightwinger

We had none of these problems while Obama was President


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> We had none of these problems while Obama was President



No, because Obama regularly serviced the Islamists.


----------



## bullwinkle

Billy_Kinetta said:


> No, because Obama regularly serviced the Islamists.


In what way, Billy?  Do you mean by releasing Iranian money held since Carter as part of a non-nuclear deal?  Or is it something else I fail to remember?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

bullwinkle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because Obama regularly serviced the Islamists.
> 
> 
> 
> In what way, Billy?  Do you mean by releasing Iranian money held since Carter as part of a non-nuclear deal?  Or is it something else I fail to remember?
Click to expand...


Get out your history books.  Obama's ME policy almost invariably favored the Islamists.

And yeah.  "Their money" or not, you don't give a regime sworn to destroy your country 1.8 billion dollars unless you are in with them.  It was not stupidity, it was intentional.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

bullwinkle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations
> 
> 
> 
> Billy, Iran is no Iraq either!  What's stopping Saudi's from doing their own fighting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing, but it's not just a Saudi/Iran event.  Iran is interfering on a planetary scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  Seems like Trump blamed Iran long before the Kingdom did.
> 
> And the sorry fact is that only Trump supporters believe Trump , at least without a fact check, and certainly none of our former allies do.  And it is common for him to reverse himself within days, so when he said Iran did it, it simply went without saying America would pound Iran to keep the Saudis buying guns they don't need because we go to war for them..or hotel rooms by the floor.
Click to expand...

If Trump were to announce his abiding love of dogs, you are the sort of kid who would kick a few puppies to the curb just to make sure, now wouldn't you?


----------



## bullwinkle

Billy_Kinetta said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because Obama regularly serviced the Islamists.
> 
> 
> 
> In what way, Billy?  Do you mean by releasing Iranian money held since Carter as part of a non-nuclear deal?  Or is it something else I fail to remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get out your history books.  Obama's ME policy almost invariably favored the Islamists.
> 
> And yeah.  "Their money" or not, you don't give a regime sworn to destroy your country 1.8 billion dollars unless you are in with them.  It was not stupidity, it was intentional.
Click to expand...

You are wrong, billy.  If it were the other way around, you'd rankle, and your sure as hell wouldn't make a deal to not grow nukes without a return.  That's what deals are,,you give me what I want and I give you what you want.  Iran, and nobody else for that matter, is as stupid as Trump, and evidently you, think they are.  He's turned us into a paper tiger.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

bullwinkle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because Obama regularly serviced the Islamists.
> 
> 
> 
> In what way, Billy?  Do you mean by releasing Iranian money held since Carter as part of a non-nuclear deal?  Or is it something else I fail to remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get out your history books.  Obama's ME policy almost invariably favored the Islamists.
> 
> And yeah.  "Their money" or not, you don't give a regime sworn to destroy your country 1.8 billion dollars unless you are in with them.  It was not stupidity, it was intentional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong, billy.  If it were the other way around, you'd rankle, and your sure as hell wouldn't make a deal to not grow nukes without a return.  That's what deals are,,you give me what I want and I give you what you want.  Iran, and nobody else for that matter, is as stupid as Trump, and evidently you, think they are.  He's turned us into a paper tiger.
Click to expand...


I am not wrong by any rational standard, and things are not the other way around.  I could not care less about the Iranian mullahs' sentiments on the issue.

There was no deal with the United States, and their deal with Obama was mere window dressing.

They can obey or be destroyed.  There's too much at stake here.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Billy_Kinetta said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because Obama regularly serviced the Islamists.
> 
> 
> 
> In what way, Billy?  Do you mean by releasing Iranian money held since Carter as part of a non-nuclear deal?  Or is it something else I fail to remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get out your history books.  Obama's ME policy almost invariably favored the Islamists.
> 
> And yeah.  "Their money" or not, you don't give a regime sworn to destroy your country 1.8 billion dollars unless you are in with them.  It was not stupidity, it was intentional.
Click to expand...

I imagine Michelle must have done 100% of the child rearing in the Obama family.

Any good parent knows that when the kid acts out, you DON'T reinforce the behavior by giving in to them and handing them that candy bar.


----------



## bullwinkle

Dogmaphobe said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations
> 
> 
> 
> Billy, Iran is no Iraq either!  What's stopping Saudi's from doing their own fighting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing, but it's not just a Saudi/Iran event.  Iran is interfering on a planetary scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  Seems like Trump blamed Iran long before the Kingdom did.
> 
> And the sorry fact is that only Trump supporters believe Trump , at least without a fact check, and certainly none of our former allies do.  And it is common for him to reverse himself within days, so when he said Iran did it, it simply went without saying America would pound Iran to keep the Saudis buying guns they don't need because we go to war for them..or hotel rooms by the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump were to announce his abiding love of dogs, you are the sort of kid who would kick a few puppies to the curb just to make sure, now wouldn't you?
Click to expand...

I take it you object to my not overlooking the corruption you hope continues as Republican politics.  But you overlook enough for both of us, so I'll just keep on truckin' as I hope to bring the scams forward.


----------



## bullwinkle

Billy_Kinetta said:


> They can obey or be destroyed. There's too much at stake here.


They can obey or be destroyed?  How Godly of us?


----------



## bullwinkle

Billy_Kinetta said:


> There's too much at stake here.


What's at stake here for America?
Y'know, billy, seems like I recall you symbolically pawing the ground like a horny bull at the thought of an Iraqi war because 15 Saudi's and 4 others destroyed our way of life.  And I think there were a few unkind words spat at those of us who saw it as nothing more than wrapping up what 41 and Schwarzkopf failed to do at Rumsfeld and Wolfowitz' urging 8 years before.  How'd that work out for us? 

Now here we are again, only with an "N" instead of a "Q" in the name and a bunch of wishful accusations just like before.  It's Saudi's job.  Let them man up for a change.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

bullwinkle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can obey or be destroyed. There's too much at stake here.
> 
> 
> 
> They can obey or be destroyed?  How Godly of us?
Click to expand...


Pragmatism.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

bullwinkle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's too much at stake here.
> 
> 
> 
> What's at stake here for America?
> Y'know, billy, seems like I recall you symbolically pawing the ground like a horny bull at the thought of an Iraqi war because 15 Saudi's and 4 others destroyed our way of life.  And I think there were a few unkind words spat at those of us who saw it as nothing more than wrapping up what 41 and Schwarzkopf failed to do at Rumsfeld and Wolfowitz' urging 8 years before.  How'd that work out for us?
> 
> Now here we are again, only with an "N" instead of a "Q" in the name and a bunch of wishful accusations just like before.  It's Saudi's job.  Let them man up for a change.
Click to expand...


If Iran obtains nuclear weapons, it will be a matter of a short time before one or more of their sponsored terror groups will be given one or more with which to attack the United States, giving them plausible deniability.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

bullwinkle said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Apparently they have no clue what hell Trump will unleash upon them should he decide to end this  problem once and for all.  He is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Iran says it's ready for war with US after Saudi oil attack accusations
> 
> 
> 
> Billy, Iran is no Iraq either!  What's stopping Saudi's from doing their own fighting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing, but it's not just a Saudi/Iran event.  Iran is interfering on a planetary scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  Seems like Trump blamed Iran long before the Kingdom did.
> 
> And the sorry fact is that only Trump supporters believe Trump , at least without a fact check, and certainly none of our former allies do.  And it is common for him to reverse himself within days, so when he said Iran did it, it simply went without saying America would pound Iran to keep the Saudis buying guns they don't need because we go to war for them..or hotel rooms by the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump were to announce his abiding love of dogs, you are the sort of kid who would kick a few puppies to the curb just to make sure, now wouldn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you object to my not overlooking the corruption you hope continues as Republican politics.  But you overlook enough for both of us, so I'll just keep on truckin' as I hope to bring the scams forward.
Click to expand...

I'm not a Republican. I don't care about partisan politics.

If I object to anything, it is all you regressive leftists who don't actually stand FOR anything at all, much less liberal ideology. 

All you know is what you stand against, and in doing so, you place yourself as an apologist for the very least liberal people in the entire world.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MAGAman said:


> If he attacks, Trump isn't going to try to occupy Iran.


Yes I know, dumbass. He is going to do a token strike and claim victory, like in Syria. Because he is a moron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Obama's ME policy almost invariably favored the Islamists.


So stupid....


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's ME policy almost invariably favored the Islamists.
> 
> 
> 
> So stupid....
Click to expand...

Yes.  His encouraging the overthrow of all the leaders who kept the Islamists under wraps was very stupid.


....and I am being very generous by calling it merely stupid.  Anybody who knows anything at all about these places could have predicted the outcome. When you remove the cork, the bubbly comes pouring out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dogmaphobe said:


> His encouraging the overthrow of all the leaders who kept the Islamists under wraps was very stupid.


No,he was morally correct to do so. Bring the enemies into the light.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> His encouraging the overthrow of all the leaders who kept the Islamists under wraps was very stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> No,he was morally correct to do so. Bring the enemies into the light.
Click to expand...

Unleashing ISIS was morally correct?

Don't tell me - it's only because there is .D next to his name and not an R, am I right?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dogmaphobe said:


> Unleashing ISIS was morally correct?


What? ISIS arose because of the historical blunder of disbanding the Iraqi Army. Not sure what universe you're from....


----------



## Coyote

MAGAman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did. I directly responded to your comments. Then you proceeded to have a grade a hissy fit. Anyone can go back and see this in black and white.
> 
> Good god, would you stop your incessant whining?
> 
> Anyhoo, delusional chicken hawks notwithstanding...we are not going to defeat iran in a war with only air power. No, we are not going to wipe out their military or leadership with only airpower.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you Tards be so ignorant?
> 
> If he attacks, Trump isn't going to try to occupy Iran.
> 
> Just blow important shit up... Oil refineries, military assets, infrastructure.. That kind of stuff..
> 
> Are you starting to get a clue?
Click to expand...

Yes.  He is going to leave a vacuum for ISIS to exploit.  How brilliant.


----------



## bullwinkle

Coyote said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did. I directly responded to your comments. Then you proceeded to have a grade a hissy fit. Anyone can go back and see this in black and white.
> 
> Good god, would you stop your incessant whining?
> 
> Anyhoo, delusional chicken hawks notwithstanding...we are not going to defeat iran in a war with only air power. No, we are not going to wipe out their military or leadership with only airpower.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you Tards be so ignorant?
> 
> If he attacks, Trump isn't going to try to occupy Iran.
> 
> Just blow important shit up... Oil refineries, military assets, infrastructure.. That kind of stuff..
> 
> Are you starting to get a clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  He is going to leave a vacuum for ISIS to exploit.  How brilliant.
Click to expand...

I suspect Trump has a vision of the Kuwait war and that highway of death, that short devastation without losses where we Veni, Vidi, Vici and then all came home to glory after saving all those babies being toss out of their incubators.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Coyote said:


> Yes. He is going to leave a vacuum for ISIS to exploit. How brilliant.


That's not going to happen in Iran.

There is a big difference between iran and iraq. Iran is a much larger, much stronger country that has not been subjected to 10 years of no fly zones and has more ground forces by double than Iraq ever had. Furthermore, ISIS is not going to find fundie Sunni sympathizers in Iran.


----------



## irosie91

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. He is going to leave a vacuum for ISIS to exploit. How brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not going to happen in Iran.
> 
> There is a big difference between iran and iraq. Iran is a much larger, much stronger country that has not been subjected to 10 years of no fly zones and has more ground forces by double than Iraq ever had. Furthermore, ISIS is not going to find fundie Sunni sympathizers in Iran.
Click to expand...


so true-----I AM SHOCK'ed  that the COYOTE imagines that Iran can be brought under the umbrella of the  ISOID NUTS.    As to funding sunni sympathizers in Iran----
there is an  ETHNIC ARAB minority in Iran which is oppressed.    Of COURSE---
the ISIS people would love to fund them and make them a sickness in Iran just
as Iran made DA HOUTHIS a sickness in Yemen.    Dat's da way de Islamic world
"works"     Read the Koran and review history


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did. I directly responded to your comments. Then you proceeded to have a grade a hissy fit. Anyone can go back and see this in black and white.
> 
> Good god, would you stop your incessant whining?
> 
> Anyhoo, delusional chicken hawks notwithstanding...we are not going to defeat iran in a war with only air power. No, we are not going to wipe out their military or leadership with only airpower.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you Tards be so ignorant?
> 
> If he attacks, Trump isn't going to try to occupy Iran.
> 
> Just blow important shit up... Oil refineries, military assets, infrastructure.. That kind of stuff..
> 
> Are you starting to get a clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  He is going to leave a vacuum for ISIS to exploit.  How brilliant.
Click to expand...

This thread isnt about Obama............lol


----------



## irosie91

for the record-----ISIS is sunni----IRAN is Shiite---and, IN FACT,  the epicenter of  SHITISM    (oh excuse me----I meant SHIITISM)     There is no possibility that ISIS would make any attempt to do anything in Iran.    It is true that Iran harbors a tiny
minority of ethnic arabs  (flavor---sunni)    but it is too tiny to matter much.  
NO----I do not get my information from  FOX NEWS------the very first SHIITE I knew was an Indian citizen from New Dehli------a surgeon-----he expressed the INDIAN SUBCONTINENT SHIITE viewpoint.     GET IT FROM THE SOURCE


----------



## Ropey




----------



## bullwinkle

Ropey said:


>


Your point?


----------



## Ropey

Some Iranians are not ready for war against the US.


----------



## bullwinkle

Ropey said:


> Some Iranians are not ready for war against the US.


The photo is not identified, so I have no idea how authentic it is of Iran.  Not that I think it is not Iranian, but it seems more like Saddam's malicious practice.  Nor do I doubt there are many Iranians against war with anybody.  It is said the education rate in Iran is in the 90 percentile.  These are not foaming rabid fanatics, nor are they fools to be bullied.


----------



## Ropey

You're not important as far as verification goes.

As you said.

Many Iranians do not want to fight the US.


----------



## bullwinkle

Ropey said:


> You're not important as far as verification goes.


You are so right about that.  However, neither do I accept uncredited photos as verification of  a specific country's practice, and this looks more like a mob action by fanatic ideologues than any judicial sentence.  And how does Herbert Lom fit in?  Is this a reference to Clouseau?


----------



## Ropey

bullwinkle said:


> Is this a reference to Clouseau?



Possibly.  Do you have a massage for me?


----------



## bullwinkle

Ropey said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a reference to Clouseau?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly.  Do you have a massage for me?
Click to expand...

Nope, just a huge smile at the memory of Lom's long-suffering stint with Sellers.


----------

